# Paratrooper Find. Civilian Model?



## REDAIR13 (Dec 2, 2019)

So I just came across this Paratrooper that is not a folding model. From what I have read on here, it looks to be a US release Civilian model made in 46. Any insight?


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, looks like a 1946 model

read more








						1946 BSA Paratroop Model 904ACP
					

1946 BSA Paratroop Model 904ACP (Army Commando Paratroop) (Now sold back to Dave, the previous owner) 1946 BSA Paratroop Model 904ACP (Army Commando Paratroop) EXTREMELY RARE CIVILIAN VERSION of th…




					bsamuseum.wordpress.com


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 15, 2019)

My dream


----------



## REDAIR13 (Dec 16, 2019)

manuelvilla said:


> My dream




It could be yours. I am open to sell it.


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 16, 2019)

*And how much would you ask for it.... *


----------



## REDAIR13 (Dec 16, 2019)

id sell it for 600 plus shipping


----------

